# Can't Reply to a PM



## the dude abides (Apr 30, 2011)

I was trying to thank Dutch for a question I had about his beans.  When I hit submit it jumps to the top of the page but it doesn't actually commit the action.

So anyhow.  Thanks Dutch!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 30, 2011)

It was doing that to me today, so I went to an old PM and hit send a PM from there and it went.. Who knows   hahahahaha!

   Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 30, 2011)

I sent a notification to Huddler about this issue.


----------

